# Interessanter Vergleich der Performance von volatile, AtomicReference und sychronized



## Thomas Darimont (11. April 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://mailinator.blogspot.com/2008/03/how-fast-is-java-volatile-or-atomic-or.html

Gruß Tom


----------

